# SONICblue Devises Licenses, Plans For DVR Future



## Guest (Feb 8, 2002)

SONICblue said that it granted Samsung Electronics a license allowing for its patented dual-deck technology to be incorporated into Samsung Electronics' DVD/VCR combination products. SONICblue also said that it plans to expand its ReplayTV strategy by entering the retail market during the second half of the year with a new digital video recorder (DVR) targeting the mass consumer market.

The company is seeking licenses from additional consumer electronics companies planning to market DVD/VCR and DVD/DVR combination products. Specific terms of the company's agreement with Samsung Electronics are not being disclosed at this time.

SONICblue's new DVR product will offer many of the features of its ReplayTV 4000 series and will be priced below any existing DVR currently on the market, according to the company. SONICblue will also continue to launch products targeting the high-end DVR market where it has established itself as the technology leader.

SONICblue's mass market DVR is expected to support all the basic DVR functions including commercial advance technology, which allows the consumer choices about whether or not they care to watch commercials, be modem or broadband enabled and allow in-home streaming so that recordings can be watched in several rooms in the house.

From SkyRetailer (Used with permission)


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2002)

I think that until the basic units are at or below $200 they will be in the same situation as TiVo, UTV, etc.


----------

